# Can we bill for a phone consultation?



## insight (Jul 10, 2014)

We had a workers comp patient scheduled and he called and was not able to make his appointment because he was at another doctors office. Our doctor spoke with him over the phone for 20-30 minutes regarding his medical care. Can we bill his insurance for this phone call and if so what CPT code would you use?

Thanks!
diane


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 10, 2014)

Did the patient request to speak with the provider?  If so then you can bill 99443 as long as you have met all of the criteria for the encounter.  However if the provider called the patient after learning he would be unable to make the appointment, then it is not billable


----------

